# Handy bootet nicht mehr richtig



## JDProgrammings (7. Sep 2013)

Hallo Leute Ich habe ein Samsung Galaxy Ace s5839i von Telekom. Ich hab jetzt ein Spiel gespielt und dann ist mein Handy abgestürtzt und neu gestartet. Aber jetzt kommt das Telekom zeichen und dann steht dort Samsung. Ganz normal. Doch dann kommt wieder Telekom und dann Samsung, was sich dann die ganze Zeit wiederholt. Wie krieg ich das wieder hin ??

Falls ich in diesem Forum falsch sagts mir.


----------



## Crisma (7. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

ich denke, hier bist Du wirklich falsch
Versuchs mal lieber hier: Samsung Forum


----------



## JDProgrammings (7. Sep 2013)

Ok dann versuch ichs da mal


----------

